# Why weed and feed should scare you



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.ktrh.com/onair/gardenlin...2/a-bag-of-weedandfeed-should-scare-13377434/

It doesn't matter if you are organic or not.... Weed and feed is bad news and is one of the only things that every garden radio show in texas can agrees about....

I see people all the time use it under trees and wonder why they die over time

Once your tree absorbs it.... It slowly dies.... Nothing you can do to change it


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Well while I agree atrazine will ruin your trees atrazine has its place.....didn't realize it was in weed and feed.....makes sense tho......it kills broad leaf. Should I use it near trees? No. Is it "scary"? No. If your that worried about dollar weed in your quarter acre of San Augustine you likely didn't give a hill of beans about atrazine until an email told you you should be. My house is surrounded by land that regularly has atrazine applied to it, does not affect my trees or garden. This is in liquid applied by a sprayer. If it doesn't drift enough to harm my garden I doubt if you make a big circle around your tree with a granuale, that it will drift far enough to harm the tree.....

Just my .02


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Get after it then..... I have seen roots go 3 times the distance of drip line....


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Why should I be scared? The label instructions clearly state to not put it under trees.

Always follow label instructions. It is the law.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

Follow the directions and you'll be fine. Good Grief.


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

I have also been one to advise against weed and feed. Too many cases of trees, shrubs, etc. damaged by it. On the plus side it is convenient. Negatives are higher cost , potential damage to non-target plants and simply trying to do two opposite things. Stimulate growth of your grass while killing weeds. Much more preferable is to soil test to determine soils actual needs, and I prefer spraying a post-emergent. But if it works for you, fine. Just be caution around trees, shrubs, ornamentals and as said earlier, follow the label.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

If you do use a weed and feed I would use this one with trimec .
http://www.solutionsstores.com/Nitrophos_Weed_and_Feed_p/weed and feed.htm


----------



## B-1 83 (Sep 22, 2009)

I use only the granules, and only for spot treatment on _Oxalis_ - that stuff is a bugger to take out of Augustine.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

It is bad stuff. I use it as a spot treat once every 5-10yrs for clover as a last ditch effort to control.


----------

